# Tree Stands on Public Land



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

After March 1st..... are tree stands left on state land without any name or markings considered abandoned???


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

They are in violation of the law and should be reported to the DNR.

No, they are not free for the taking.


----------



## Birddogm33 (Nov 9, 2007)

Aren't they supposed to be down by Jan 31?


----------



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

I called the DNR yesterday and they said march 1st.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

I've had a few stands taken from stateland during hunting season.  Yes they were locked to the tree and so were the climbing sticks. They took them all. Ive lost 2 stands over the years.

My buddy lost 2 stands off his own private land next to his house??? I use a climber now mostly. I'm a firm believer in what goes around comes around. You reap what you sow! I had to vent, sorry.


----------



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thats why I used my summit climber!!


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Birddogm33 said:


> Aren't they supposed to be down by Jan 31?


Scaffolds, raised platforms, ladders, steps and any other device to assist in climbing a tree cannot be placed on public lands any earlier than Sept. 1, and must be removed by March 1.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37704-32142--,00.html


----------

